# Angeln in Tirol?



## -Exe- (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre jetzt dann in einer Woche nach Österreich (leider^^). Damit es mir net ganz so langweilig wird, würde ich gern Angeln gehen. Weiß jemand von euch eine gute Angelmöglichkeit in Tirol? Ich (bzw. wir) wohnen im Zillertal, es wäre also praktisch, wenn es möglichst nah liegt, kann aber auch weiter weg sein. Hauptsache was zu Angeln ;-)
Vielen Dank schon mal!
mfg


----------



## Angler2004 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol?*

hi, ich fahre am samstag nach österreich. an den achensee. liegt direkt neben dem zillertal. aber im zillertal ist auch die inn, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## -Exe- (4. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol?*

Erstmal Danke 

Was gibt's denn am Achensee so? Hast du da schon Erfahrungen?

Ach ja: Im Zillertal ist die Ziller, nicht Inn  Und an der Ziller kann amn soviel ich weiß nur angeln, wenn man in bestimmten Hotels wohnt...




			
				Angler2004 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich fahre am samstag nach österreich. an den achensee. liegt direkt neben dem zillertal. aber im zillertal ist auch die inn, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Angler2004 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol?*

och an fischen gibt es so manches. guck einfach mal hier. www.fischerei-achensee.at


----------

